# WHERE'S THE MAGIC IN "BLACK MAGIC"



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

_*PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!*_

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

SUFFERING WITH BLACK MAGIC PUMP.... :buttkick: 





PRO HOPPER PUMPS SLAPPIN THE BUMPER!!!! 



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 08:00 PM~15260262
> *SUFFERING WITH BLACK MAGIC PUMP.... :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


must say id rather have da prohopper pumps!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 3 2009, 07:05 PM~15260304
> *must say id rather have da prohopper pumps!!!! :0  :0
> *


yes sir but om still the king of g-bodys!!!! ill see u in ur shop soon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

pro hopper simply the best!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 3 2009, 07:09 PM~15260333
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> yes sir but om still the king of g-bodys!!!! ill see u in ur shop soon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> NOW U KNOW HAPPY IM DA KING OF SINGLE PUMPS AND DA KING OF G-BODYS AND KING OF THESE BABY G-BODYS MY MALUBLUE IS GOING TO BREAK OUR ASS OFF AT DA SHOP!!!! :0


----------



## bigrocks85 (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 3 2009, 08:05 PM~15260304
> *must say id rather have da prohopper pumps!!!! :0  :0
> *


That's how we do it pro hopper Garcia Customs


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Sup Happy I see you guys getting ready for Sin City.*


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

SNEAK PEAK.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:16 PM~15260391
> *SNEAK PEAK.... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


you ready for the next hop hope u are ron i am !!! im giving u a chance at a rematch!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's some funny ass shit...........


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

i think this topic is gonna get good


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Oct 3 2009, 09:19 PM~15260781
> *i think this topic is gonna get good
> *


x2


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 08:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Oct 3 2009, 09:23 PM~15260813
> *x2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## JUST US PRIMO (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 3 2009, 10:32 PM~15261370
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:16 PM~15260391
> *SNEAK PEAK.... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 08:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMMMM


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

ttt for pro hopper


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 08:53 PM~15260225
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Black magic blocks for the front*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 03:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RON> :twak: <HAPPY


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 05:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 03:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 02:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

BLACK MAGIC PART LIST = WIDE VARIETY OF PAPER WEIGHTS!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

AND ANY BLACK MAGIC CHEERLEADER THAT WANTS SOME COME GET SOME!!!!! ILL TELL YOU RON YOU GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE HANGING FROM YOUR BALLS!!! AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 ttt for a good ass topic


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 4 2009, 08:32 AM~15263322
> *:0  :0 ttt for a good ass topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: So where are the before and after hops going to be??? Keep it street


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 4 2009, 09:32 AM~15263322
> *:0  :0 ttt for a good ass topic
> 
> 
> ...



X4


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man you know that ill be there! I got a $100 on black magic and a $100 on prohopper!*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 4 2009, 10:40 AM~15263764
> * *Man you know that ill be there!  I got a $100 on black magic and a $100 on prohopper! *
> *



*man ROLL'N you got all bases covered :biggrin: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 4 2009, 09:40 AM~15263764
> * *Man you know that ill be there!  I got a $100 on black magic and a $100 on prohopper! *
> *


good looking !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 03:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 01:13 PM~15263944
> *:0  :0
> *


whos the bookie around here ? i wanna bet some money
this year at vegas will be good


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> whos the bookie around here ? i wanna bet some money


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> > whos the bookie around here ? i wanna bet some money
> 
> 
> x2 my $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ is on HAPPY...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

BIG JOHNS GOING TO SERV EVERY BODY !!!!


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 02:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...



:nono: :buttkick: :loco: :loco:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 4 2009, 06:59 AM~15262932
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: RON> :twak: <HAPPY
> *




:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: 


RON :worship: :biggrin: HAPPY..

PRO HOPPER :barf: :tears: BLACK MAGIC


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 11:13 AM~15263944
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2009, 10:48 PM~15261498
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


   :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

I SEE U OLD MAN... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 11:24 AM~15264021
> *BIG JOHNS GOING TO SERV EVERY BODY !!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 4 2009, 11:28 AM~15264051
> *    :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 10:24 AM~15264021
> *BIG JOHNS GOING TO SERV EVERY BODY !!!!
> *




THATS RIGHT!!!! BBQ!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

???????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krkxCMf1reg 


:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

its going to be a good one!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:yessad: :yes: :yes:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 04:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: FOR THIS MATCH UP, I'LL HAVE TO SEE THIS ONE.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0 ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 4 2009, 12:14 PM~15264300
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krkxCMf1reg
> :biggrin:
> *


   PRETTY BAD THAT BLACK MAGIC HAS TO COPY OTHERS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 STOP CRYING!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 03:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...


man vegas is going to b good. just dont bring cars that r all fucked up looking like the belong in the junk yard :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 4 2009, 03:55 PM~15265382
> *man vegas is going to b good. just dont bring cars that r all fucked up looking like the belong in the junk yard :biggrin:
> *


Mostly all of them have Salvage Titles :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 4 2009, 03:16 PM~15265488
> *Mostly all of them have Salvage Titles :biggrin:
> *


especially the black magic ones!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

hno: vegas is going to be good this year :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 08:00 PM~15260262
> *SUFFERING WITH BLACK MAGIC PUMPS SLAPPIN THE BUMPER!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



so you had 1 black magic pump then you put multiple pro hopper pumps and it did better or was that just a typo?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 04:47 AM~15262444
> *Don't think that 99-100'' gonna cut it...
> 
> Don't make me post the pics of the pumps from your" Black Magic Killer" with Black magic blocks for the front
> *


 :0


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 02:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...


lets see those pics :0


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2009, 06:34 PM~15266462
> *so you had 1 black magic pump then you put multiple pro hopper pumps and it did better or was that just a typo?
> *


 :0


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 4 2009, 03:45 PM~15265344
> *   PRETTY BAD THAT BLACK MAGIC HAS TO COPY OTHERS  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 STOP CRYING!!!!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



LOOK WHEN IT WAS MADE THIS YOU TUBB WAS MADE A YEAR AGO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 4 2009, 06:08 PM~15266795
> *lets see those pics :0
> *


yeah let see those pics!!!! since u always talking about them!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2009, 05:34 PM~15266462
> *so you had 1 black magic pump then you put multiple pro hopper pumps and it did better or was that just a typo?
> *


and its single not multiple!!! are u a black magic cheerleader too!!! you guys doing bad!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 4 2009, 04:55 PM~15265382
> *man vegas is going to b good. just dont bring cars that r all fucked up looking like the belong in the junk yard :biggrin:
> *


IS IT A HOP OR A CAR SHOW?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

best topic :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH GOING 2 TAKE IT IN VEGAS :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 06:48 PM~15267240
> *LOOKS LIKE THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH GOING 2 TAKE IT IN VEGAS  :0
> *


it might just be garcia custom and allstars!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 06:52 PM~15267273
> *it might just be garcia custom and allstars!!!!
> *


FUCK IT LOOKS LIKE DMJ IS BACK LOL


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey big d you seen ron??? is he missing or did he retire!!!!! :0 :0 :0  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHER IS LIL JOHN AT ? :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 06:55 PM~15267308
> *WHER IS LIL JOHN AT ? :0
> *


where is beaver boy at and marana x!!! :0


----------



## JUST US PRIMO (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:52 PM~15267273
> *it might just be garcia custom and allstars!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 06:54 PM~15267298
> *hey big d you seen ron??? is he missing or did he retire!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT HIS CAR OR HIS SHOP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 06:55 PM~15267308
> *WHER IS LIL JOHN AT ? :0
> *


is he on lock down!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US PRIMO_@Oct 4 2009, 06:56 PM~15267318
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCKING CHIPPER :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 06:57 PM~15267336
> *FUCKING CHIPPER  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 06:56 PM~15267326
> *is he on lock down!!!!
> *


YEA WITH MY DICK LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

darryl have u seen chuy i meen big john!!!! :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 06:59 PM~15267353
> *darryl have u seen chuy i meen big john!!!! :0
> *


YEA LAST I SEEN HIM HE WAS TRYING 2 CALL YOU SO YOU CAN SHOW HIM HOW 2 HOP A CAR


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:01 PM~15267369
> *YEA LAST I SEEN HIM HE WAS TRYING 2 CALL YOU SO YOU CAN SHOW HIM HOW 2 HOP A CAR
> *


yeah hes been away a while!!!! i heard he has a second job at the 7-eleven!!!! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 4 2009, 04:16 PM~15265488
> *Mostly all of them have Salvage Titles :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:05 PM~15267412
> *yeah hes been away a while!!!! i heard he has a second job at the 7-eleven!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15267446
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


1 MORE CHIPPER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15267448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey d i heard angel is hidding from alex!!!! alex going to wear that ass out!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:10 PM~15267468
> *hey d i heard angel is hidding from alex!!!! alex going to wear that ass out!! :0  :0  :0
> *


I THINK HE IS IF SO FUCK ANGEL GIRL :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 09:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...



awww, thats was corny as fuck :cheesy: but well worth the shit talking. :biggrin: i guess well see what goes down in vegas.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:11 PM~15267473
> *I THINK HE IS IF SO FUCK ANGEL GIRL  :0
> *


 hno: hno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 4 2009, 07:12 PM~15267482
> *awww, thats was corny as fuck :cheesy: but well worth the shit talking. :biggrin: i guess well see what goes down in vegas.
> *


CHEERLEADER FUCKING CHEERLEADER THATS ALL I CAN SAY WOW YOU THE MAN FAKE JESUS :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 4 2009, 07:12 PM~15267482
> *awww, thats was corny as fuck :cheesy: but well worth the shit talking. :biggrin: i guess well see what goes down in vegas.
> *


it still got your attention :biggrin: you must be a majestic?? :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:15 PM~15267506
> *CHEERLEADER FUCKING CHEERLEADER THATS ALL I CAN SAY WOW YOU THE MAN FAKE JESUS  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:15 PM~15267510
> *it still got your attention :biggrin: you must be a majestic?? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey d you want some chicharones!!!!! :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:18 PM~15267532
> *hey d you want some chicharones!!!!! :0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


DO YOU FAT FUCK :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:18 PM~15267540
> *DO YOU FAT FUCK  :0
> *


i got a fresh malibu and its grey just like the one we folded!!! :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wow! that is even corny-er! i couldnt really give two shits about black magic. i was talking about the video.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:20 PM~15267562
> *i got a fresh malibu and its grey just like the one we folded!!! :0  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: I LOVE THAT CAR FAT ASS LMAO WHAT YR WAS THAT 2000


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:23 PM~15267592
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: I LOVE THAT CAR FAT ASS LMAO WHAT YR WAS THAT 2000
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: and u still drove it home!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 08:09 PM~15267456
> *1 MORE CHIPPER    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15267607
> * :dunno:  :dunno: and u still drove it home!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 4 2009, 07:24 PM~15267593
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


was up where u been at!!!! i thought johny retired you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:26 PM~15267621
> *was up where u been at!!!! i thought johny retired you!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW HERE WE GO WITH ALL THE FAKE NAMES AND TALKING SHIT ON US GET READY :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:28 PM~15267641
> *NOW HERE WE GO WITH ALL THE FAKE NAMES AND TALKING SHIT ON US GET READY  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 08:28 PM~15267641
> *NOW HERE WE GO WITH ALL THE FAKE NAMES AND TALKING SHIT ON US GET READY  :uh:
> *


  :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 4 2009, 07:30 PM~15267658
> *  :tears:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:29 PM~15267648
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:31 PM~15267666
> *:wave:  :wave:  :around:  :around:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


YO WHATS GOING ON


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE VEGAS GOOD


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 4 2009, 07:30 PM~15267658
> *  :tears:
> *


DONT TELL ME MR NO SHOW YOU GOING 2 BRAKE HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS OFF FUCK IT DONT TELL ME SAVE IT BLAH BLAH BLAH IM COO GET YOU JUNK ASS CAR OUT AND WE CAN TALK THANKS BIG GIRL 1 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 08:34 PM~15267693
> *DONT TELL ME MR NO SHOW YOU GOING 2 BRAKE HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS OFF FUCK IT DONT TELL ME SAVE IT BLAH BLAH BLAH IM COO GET YOU JUNK ASS CAR OUT AND WE CAN TALK THANKS BIG GIRL 1  :0
> *


NAH NOT ANYTIME SOON BIG CHEEKS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT GOTS 2 GO FUCK MY BITCH THANKS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey darryl i just saw big john get out of work at the 7-eleven!!! :0 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 08:36 PM~15267718
> *IM OUT GOTS 2 GO FUCK MY BITCH THANKS
> *


BUST ONE 4 ME


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:34 PM~15267693
> *DONT TELL ME MR NO SHOW YOU GOING 2 BRAKE HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS OFF FUCK IT DONT TELL ME SAVE IT BLAH BLAH BLAH IM COO GET YOU JUNK ASS CAR OUT AND WE CAN TALK THANKS BIG GIRL 1  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 4 2009, 07:38 PM~15267736
> *BUST ONE 4 ME
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 08:01 PM~15267369
> *YEA LAST I SEEN HIM HE WAS TRYING 2 CALL YOU SO YOU CAN SHOW HIM HOW 2 HOP A CAR
> *


YA UR DADS ON THIS MOTHAFUCKER NOW I STAYED SERVING U SHIT MOUTH AND U TO FLAMIN TITTES FOR YEARS AND IL DO IT AGAIN !!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:52 PM~15267273
> *it might just be garcia custom and allstars!!!!
> *


HA I REMEMBER GARCIA CHIPPERS LAST YEAR DROVE ALL ROUND VEGAS WITH THAT CHIPPEN ASS 62 ON DA TRILER AVOIDING HOPS THEN JUST LEFT SO HE DIDNT HAVE TO PULL HIS CAR OFF DA TRILER TO HOP ANYONE CUZ HE KNEW IT DIDNT WORK SO ARE U GOING TO RUN AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH UR TAIL BETWEEN UR LEGS AGAIN!!!! :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 07:42 PM~15267770
> *YA UR DADS ON THIS MOTHAFUCKER NOW I STAYED SERVING U SHIT MOUTH AND U TO FLAMIN TITTES FOR YEARS AND IL DO IT AGAIN !!!!
> *


the only thing u going to serve s slurrpys and chips when i wear ur ass out!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:26 PM~15267621
> *was up where u been at!!!! i thought johny retired you!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO I RETIRED HIM get that starit flaming tittes!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 08:45 PM~15267802
> *HA I REMEMBER GARCIA CHIPPERS LAST YEAR DROVE ALL ROUND VEGAS WITH THAT CHIPPEN ASS 62 ON DA TRILER AVOIDING HOPS THEN JUST LEFT SO HE DIDNT HAVE TO PULL HIS CAR OFF DA TRILER TO HOP ANYONE CUZ HE KNEW IT DIDNT WORK SO ARE U GOING TO RUN AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH UR TAIL BETWEEN UR LEGS AGAIN!!!! :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 07:45 PM~15267802
> *HA I REMEMBER GARCIA CHIPPERS LAST YEAR DROVE ALL ROUND VEGAS WITH THAT CHIPPEN ASS 62 ON DA TRILER AVOIDING HOPS THEN JUST LEFT SO HE DIDNT HAVE TO PULL HIS CAR OFF DA TRILER TO HOP ANYONE CUZ HE KNEW IT DIDNT WORK SO ARE U GOING TO RUN AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH UR TAIL BETWEEN UR LEGS AGAIN!!!! :0
> *


 go get the forklift!!!! desperado!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 07:47 PM~15267836
> *NO I RETIRED HIM get that starit flaming tittes!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:45 PM~15267806
> *the only thing u going to serve s slurrpys and chips when i wear ur ass out!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


i wear ur ass out years ago and ur ass is still wear out!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 07:49 PM~15267860
> *i wear ur ass out years ago and ur ass is still wear out!!!!
> *


what flavors do u have!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 07:49 PM~15267860
> *i wear ur ass out years ago and ur ass is still wear out!!!!
> *


the only thing u wear out is your gears when you overlcok ur cars rookie!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 08:47 PM~15267836
> *NO I RETIRED HIM get that starit flaming tittes!!!!
> *


NEVER THAT HOMEBOY ILL BE READY 4 THE 4 DOOR I SEE U DONT WANT 2 PUT A RASPADO WINDOW IN THAT 1


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Oct 4 2009, 07:55 PM~15267313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING CHOCOLATE CHIP D


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:52 PM~15267900
> *THE ONLY THING YOUR FAT ASS WEARS OUT IS YOUR TANK TOPS*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 4 2009, 07:52 PM~15267906
> *NEVER THAT HOMEBOY ILL BE READY 4 THE 4 DOOR I SEE U DONT WANT 2 PUT A RASPADO WINDOW IN THAT 1
> *


do you meen slurpies!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:56 PM~15267959
> *do you meen slurpies!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:52 PM~15267900
> *the only thing u wear out is your gears when you overlcok ur cars rookie!!
> *


man thats sad if im a rookie and i stay serven u new booty!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 4 2009, 07:55 PM~15267939
> *:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i got a message for u fuck you!!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:58 PM~15267980
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i got a message for u fuck you!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 4 2009, 08:55 PM~15267939
> *THE ONLY THING YOUR FAT ASS WEARS OUT IS YOUR TANK TOPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 LMFAO!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 07:58 PM~15267979
> *man thats sad if im a rookie and i stay serven u new booty!!!!
> *


you better get off the computer its late already you might get beat down like earlier right angel!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:59 PM~15268002
> *:0  :0  :0
> DAAAAAMMMM  :0 :0 :0*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 08:59 PM~15268002
> *:0  :0  :0
> you better get off the computer its late already you might get beat down like earlier right angel!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DONT TRY AND BE ALL ON BEAVER BALLS NOW CUZ HE GOT YOU WITH THAT WEARING UR TANK TOPS OUT!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 4 2009, 08:01 PM~15268024
> *DAAAAAMMMM   :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 4 2009, 08:01 PM~15268030
> *DONT TRY AND BE ALL ON BEAVER BALLS NOW CUZ HE GOT YOU WITH THAT WEARING UR TANK TOPS OUT!!!!
> *


thats it when i win the hop you are going to fly a garcia customs sticker on ur malichipper!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 09:05 PM~15268081
> *thats it when i win the hop you are going to fly a garcia customs sticker on ur malichipper!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 HE SAID MALICHIPPER


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:44 PM~15267187
> *and its single not multiple!!! are u a black magic cheerleader too!!! you guys doing bad!!!!
> *


not at all not into hydraulics too much but your boy posted black magic pump (singular) and said he replaced it with pro hopper pumps (plural) just quoting what your boy wrote might want to check his grammar before he posts  And from that first video only thing i saw doing bad was that garage door that was about to fall down in that makeshift pint sized garage


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

sound like a "beef" episode :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2009, 10:36 PM~15268881
> *not at all not into hydraulics too much but your boy posted black magic pump (singular) and said he replaced it with pro hopper pumps (plural) just quoting what your boy wrote might want to check his grammar before he posts   And from that first video only thing i saw doing bad was that garage door that was about to fall down in that makeshift pint sized garage
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Man this should be the best hop ever in vegas,i'm glad i'm gonna be there to see it,Yo angel boy if your there I wanna hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 08:16 PM~15260391
> *SNEAK PEAK.... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2009, 11:36 PM~15268881
> *not at all not into hydraulics too much but your boy posted black magic pump (singular) and said he replaced it with pro hopper pumps (plural) just quoting what your boy wrote might want to check his grammar before he posts   And from that first video only thing i saw doing bad was that garage door that was about to fall down in that makeshift pint sized garage
> *


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2009, 09:36 PM~15268881
> *not at all not into hydraulics too much but your boy posted black magic pump (singular) and said he replaced it with pro hopper pumps (plural) just quoting what your boy wrote might want to check his grammar before he posts   And from that first video only thing i saw doing bad was that garage door that was about to fall down in that makeshift pint sized garage
> *


homie go back to post ur rides!!! :0 :0 and if i wanted to know about grammar ill go back to school :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this topic is not for you then!! :0 :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2009, 06:55 AM~15270446
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


is that u child from san diego!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2009, 05:31 AM~15269822
> *Man this should be the best hop ever in vegas,i'm glad i'm gonna be there to see it,Yo angel boy if your there I wanna hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YA THERES A COUPLE OF THEM BY THE SHOW THEY HAVE THAT RUITTY TUITTY FRESH A FRUITY... FOR CHIPPERS


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

What rollin this shit gonna be on ?


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 08:12 AM~15270542
> *
> is that u child from san diego!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU DUMBSHIT ITS CHAIO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 5 2009, 08:43 AM~15271236
> *YOU DUMBSHIT ITS  CHAIO
> *


first motherfucker im going to break off is u!!!! im doing a house call on your ass!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 11:05 AM~15272092
> *first motherfucker im going to break off is u!!!!  im doing a house call on your ass!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 5 2009, 10:30 AM~15272412
> *:roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



suck balls !!!!!!


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2009, 03:47 AM~15262444
> *Funny thing is that car was serving fools for how long ???? Bet the Marzocchi was 2 years old....Lucky if them Cheeese Force gears will work for 2 weeks...See ya in Vegas :biggrin:
> AWWW Happy ,you just mad cause you aint been out all year, and that 1 win I let you have  :biggrin: ,when you cuaght me slippin  wasn't shit....Lets see how real you can keep it when you get your ass chopped up in Vegas :0 ...You seen it yourself at Kool-aids 105 plus..And that was when???? 2 months ago...
> 
> ...


aww shit whats up ron


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Oct 5 2009, 12:12 PM~15272749
> *aww shit whats up ron
> *



:0 shit its gettin hot in here :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

0


> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 5 2009, 11:18 AM~15272813
> *:0  shit its gettin hot in here  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:0


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 5 2009, 12:18 PM~15272813
> *:0  shit its gettin hot in here  :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad: hell ya it is


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 5 2009, 11:30 AM~15272412
> *:roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 5 2009, 12:39 PM~15273647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

jgutierrez1949 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

showandgo, :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop+Oct 4 2009, 03:45 PM~15265344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAN BOOBS ARE IN FOR 09...HAPPY'S GONNA GET SOME TANKS WITH UNDER WIRES :biggrin:UU :cheesy: 

SEE YOU FOOLS ON MONDAY.........CHIPPERS


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2009, 02:25 PM~15274083
> *STUPID, I MADE THAT VIDEO 2 YEARS AGO...SOO WHO'S COPYING WHO...PLUS YOU HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A CHIPPER :biggrin: THATS WHY WE SEE YOU ONCE A YEAR
> HE'S WORKING HOMIE, DON'T TRIP..HE AINT GOT TIME FOR YOU LIL' PEOPLE...
> MAN BOOBS ARE IN FOR 09...HAPPY'S GONNA GET SOME TANKS WITH UNDER WIRES :biggrin:UU :cheesy:
> ...



:0 this is gonna be good


----------



## jgutierrez1949 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 01:46 PM~15273703
> *jgutierrez1949  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




Whats up Happy


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 5 2009, 03:53 PM~15270874
> *YA THERES A COUPLE OF THEM BY THE SHOW THEY HAVE THAT RUITTY TUITTY FRESH A FRUITY... FOR CHIPPERS
> *


we'll see whos chipping in vegas talk time is over,time to put up now.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2009, 02:25 PM~15274083
> *STUPID, I MADE THAT VIDEO 2 YEARS AGO...SOO WHO'S COPYING WHO...PLUS YOU HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A CHIPPER :biggrin: THATS WHY WE SEE YOU ONCE A YEAR
> HE'S WORKING HOMIE, DON'T TRIP..HE AINT GOT TIME FOR YOU LIL' PEOPLE...
> MAN BOOBS ARE IN FOR 09...HAPPY'S GONNA GET SOME TANKS WITH UNDER WIRES :biggrin:UU :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 5 2009, 04:31 PM~15275251
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2009, 04:08 PM~15275056
> *we'll see whos chipping in vegas talk time is over,time to put up now.
> *


TALK IVE NEVER HEARD YOU TALK SO HOW CAN TALK TIME BE OVER????? 
OH YOU MEANT TO SAY CRYING TIME IS OVER F9OR YOU UR READY TO TALK NOW!!! OH OK COO!!!! UR COMIN as DREAM TEAM ????:biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2009, 02:25 PM~15274083
> *STUPID, I MADE THAT VIDEO 2 YEARS AGO...SOO WHO'S COPYING WHO...PLUS YOU HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A CHIPPER :biggrin: THATS WHY WE SEE YOU ONCE A YEAR
> HE'S WORKING HOMIE, DON'T TRIP..HE AINT GOT TIME FOR YOU LIL' PEOPLE...
> MAN BOOBS ARE IN FOR 09...HAPPY'S GONNA GET SOME TANKS WITH UNDER WIRES :biggrin:UU :cheesy:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: Ron :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 hi ron!!!! :0 :biggrin: i see you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up jayboy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up jay boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

whats craackin doggy i was reading the post .......o boyyy is all i got to say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

this is going to be some good shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!vegas here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 5 2009, 09:08 PM~15278880
> *whats craackin doggy i was reading the post .......o boyyy is all i got to say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :0 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :roflmao: :around: :around:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 5 2009, 09:09 PM~15278894
> *this is going to be some good shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!vegas here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!! NOW D0N'T TELL ME U GUY'S R ''PRO'' OR THERES MAGIC IN THIS SHIT IT'S FUCK'N *WEIGHT!!* :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 5 2009, 09:11 PM~15278914
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 5 2009, 09:15 PM~15278954
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!! NOW D0N'T TELL ME U GUY'S  R ''PRO'' OR THERES MAGIC IN THIS SHIT  IT'S FUCK'N WEIGHT!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:rant: *WEIGHT*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*NO PRO'S NO MAGIC ONLY WEIGHT*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15279038
> *go to vehicles for sale topic!!!! this is not for you!!! marano!!!!*


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 10:29 PM~15279062
> *go to vehicles for sale topic!!!! this is not for you!!! marano!!!!</span>
> *


 :uh: SAID THE MAN THATS BEEN OUT 4 A YEAR!!!!! GO PLAY WHIT UR TROLL THE OLD MAN!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 5 2009, 09:30 PM~15279078
> *:rant:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 5 2009, 09:31 PM~15279085
> *:uh:  SAID THE MAN THATS BEEN OUT 4  A  YEAR!!!!!  GO PLAY  WHIT UR TROLL THE OLD MAN!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lets get it straight 8 months but im still from the same club and team pro hopper and still hitting more than u will ever hit!!! :0 :0 :0 and still doing the dam thing out the back yard!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 10:35 PM~15279109
> *lets get it straight 8 months but im still from the same club and team pro hopper and still hitting more than u will ever hit!!! :0  :0  :0 and still doing the dam thing out the back yard!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


THATS CUZZ IT'S ONLY U & JAY BOY IN UR CLUB!!! AND YES !!! UR DOING THE DAMM THING WHIT THOS BIG ASS TITS!!! :roflmao: :0 :h5:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 10:35 PM~15279109
> *lets get it straight 8 months but im still from the same club and team pro hopper and still hitting more than u will ever hit!!! :0  :0  :0 and still doing the dam thing out the back yard!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 10:35 PM~15279109
> *lets get it straight 8 months but im still from the same club and team pro hopper and still hitting more than u will ever hit!!! :0  :0  :0 and still doing the dam thing out the back yard!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


halaluya!!!!!!!!!halaluya!!!!!!!preach it brother preach it!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 5 2009, 10:41 PM~15279143
> *THATS CUZZ IT'S ONLY U & JAY BOY IN UR CLUB!!!  AND YES !!! UR DOING THE DAMM THING WHIT THOS BIG ASS TITS!!! :roflmao:  :0  :h5:
> *


well i aint doing shit just yet but thanxs for the props!!!!!!!but u got one thang right 1 man is taking on full clubs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...


THAT'S ONE FUNNY MIDGET RIGHT THERE.LOLOLOL


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 5 2009, 10:41 PM~15279143
> *THATS CUZZ IT'S ONLY U & JAY BOY IN UR CLUB!!!  AND YES !!! UR DOING THE DAMM THING WHIT THOS BIG ASS TITS!!! :roflmao:  :0  :h5:
> *


THAT'S WHY THEIR CLUB NAME IS JUST US.HIM AND HIS BOY LOL


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 10:35 PM~15279109
> *lets get it straight 8 months but im still from the same club and team pro hopper and still hitting more than u will ever hit!!! :0  :0  :0 and still doing the dam thing out the back yard!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


KEEP IT COOL WITH HIM,HE MIGHT WANT TO JOIN YOUR CLUB ALSO.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Oct 5 2009, 10:13 PM~15279375
> *KEEP IT COOL WITH HIM,HE MIGHT WANT TO JOIN YOUR CLUB ALSO.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: never im cool!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 11:19 PM~15279418
> * :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: never im cool!!!!
> *


WUS SUP HAPPY YOU READY FOR VEGAS HOMIE


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 5 2009, 10:31 PM~15279085
> *:uh:  SAID THE MAN THATS BEEN OUT 4  A  YEAR!!!!!  GO PLAY  WHIT UR TROLL THE OLD MAN!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU NOT SO TALL FAT ASS;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

NEW MEMBER ON PRO HOPPER IN THE SOUTH TX THE RIO GRANDE VALLEY !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 6 2009, 12:21 AM~15275706
> *:biggrin:
> TALK IVE NEVER HEARD YOU TALK SO HOW CAN TALK TIME BE OVER?????
> OH YOU MEANT TO SAY CRYING TIME IS OVER F9OR YOU UR READY TO TALK NOW!!! OH OK COO!!!! UR COMIN as DREAM TEAM ????:biggrin:
> *


Always dream team bro and your the one always saying you want to serve me we'll now your gonna get your chance.See ya friday. :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 02:27 AM~15279999
> *Always dream team bro and your the one always saying you want to serve me we'll now your gonna get your chance.See ya friday. :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 6 2009, 08:07 AM~15280935
> *;;;;;;;;;;BIG  AL  SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>
> *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

TICK TOCK
TICK TOCK
TICK TOCK 


ITS GTTING CLOSE !!!!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 
TTT pro hopper


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 11:19 PM~15279418
> * :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: never im cool!!!!
> *


THata fucked up homie.you need him lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 03:27 AM~15279999
> *Always dream team bro and your the one always saying you want to serve me we'll now your gonna get your chance.See ya friday. :0  :0  :0
> *


:tears: hno: hno: hno: OK BUT REMEBER U SAID IT!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2009, 08:23 AM~15281034
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :ugh: :around: :barf:


----------



## JUST US PRIMO (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 4 2009, 07:57 PM~15267336
> *FUCKING CHIPPER  :0
> *


what up og chipper
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 6 2009, 07:07 AM~15280935
> *;;;;;;;;;;BIG  AL  SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS LINE UP FA SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

vegas baby vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

==============KOOL-AID GOT UR PARTS IF U BREAK DOWN===


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 01:45 PM~15273694
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :420: :420:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

firme topic


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Oct 6 2009, 09:30 PM~15284191
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS LINE UP FA SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


x100


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga+Oct 5 2009, 07:58 PM~15278131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Happy it was just me logged under his name ...But I'll let him know your watching him


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 6 2009, 09:47 PM~15289468
> *Ron says whats up, Busy get shit done for our customers before the show..Heard you got your car, making it to Vegas :biggrin:
> Sorry, Happy it was just me logged under his name ...But I'll let him know your watching him
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2009, 10:51 PM~15289510
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 6 2009, 08:21 PM~15287873
> *firme topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 7 2009, 07:26 AM~15291229
> *:biggrin:
> *


   :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 7 2009, 01:58 PM~15294557
> *    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 7 2009, 01:59 PM~15295051
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2009, 03:58 PM~15295604
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 7 2009, 02:59 PM~15295051
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15297969
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 8 2009, 01:54 AM~15300365
> *:nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who said it


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

SIZE=14]u guys going to have a second switch on the luxury sport again.. i know i wont!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cheaters never win!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:see you monday!!!  :biggrin: </span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...405251&st=1660# BLACKMAGIC IS THE SHHHHHHIIIT......IN MEMPHIS


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

yall fools are crazy looks like vegas is going to be crackalakin all you fuckers stay up and be careful out there :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 8 2009, 08:07 AM~15301383
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: BIG AL...........WHO..................................................................................


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2009, 12:00 PM~15312450
> *black magic killa :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 9 2009, 06:59 PM~15315020
> *we got sumthing special for the black magic killa :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 9 2009, 04:59 PM~15315020
> *we got sumthing special for the yeah i know   the second switch!! :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2009, 11:59 PM~15317824
> *yeah i know    the second switch!! :0  :0  :0
> *


   :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2009, 11:59 PM~15317824
> *yeah i know    the second switch!! :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wish I was in Vegas this weekend!!!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

saw the sneak preview.....hop is gonna be cracking


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

so whats the verdict ?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 8 2009, 09:14 AM~15301424
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING
> *


CHILLIN BRO WHATS GOOD.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 12 2009, 11:06 PM~15338195
> *so whats the verdict ?
> *


GOODTIMES PUT IT DOWN


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 12 2009, 10:06 PM~15338195
> *so whats the verdict ?
> *


How High Hydros&Team Allstars broke everybody off


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

A FULL TIMER HERE IS UR VERDICT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 01:12 AM~15339340
> *A FULL TIMER HERE IS UR VERDICT
> 
> 
> ...


any vids of when the cars were head to head? so we can really see the verdict


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn that el camino was looking good.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 13 2009, 12:30 AM~15339436
> *Damn that el camino was looking good.
> *


yeah, with 5 people pushing in the back


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Oct 13 2009, 12:11 AM~15339598
> *yeah, with 5 people pushing in the back
> *


stop hatin stop :tears: team how high& allstars broke everyone offf


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SATURDAY NIGHT ..ALEX WAS PUTTING IT DOWN HE DIDNT WANT TO STOP HOPPING...:roflmao:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

Allstars put it down on monday Allstars on top of this shit


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

HAPPY'S 62 HOTTES CAR IN THE PARK MONDAY..AND A REAL DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Oct 13 2009, 03:02 PM~15344978
> *HAPPY'S 62 HOTTES CAR IN THE PARK MONDAY..AND A REAL DOUBLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Oct 13 2009, 03:02 PM~15344978
> *HAPPY'S 62 HOTTES CAR IN THE PARK MONDAY..AND A REAL DOUBLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


HITTIN AND COMMING BACK DOWN NOT GETTING STUCK LIKE THEM OTHER BOII'S :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Oct 13 2009, 03:02 PM~15344978
> *HAPPY'S 62 HOTTES CAR IN THE PARK MONDAY..AND A REAL DOUBLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


i dnt care what any one has to say the west coast was in the house!!!vegas!!!!4sho happy came home with some win's under his belt thats real shit !!!!!d put it down out there to!!!!!!!much love from just dippin c.c fresno CA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

HERES A VIDEO :biggrin: 3 LICKS WITH AREAL DOUPLE PUMP



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Oct 13 2009, 04:25 PM~15345250
> *HERES A VIDEO  :biggrin: 3 LICKS WITH AREAL DOUPLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: making it look easy in the video!!!


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Oct 13 2009, 03:25 PM~15345250
> *HERES A VIDEO  :biggrin: 3 LICKS WITH AREAL DOUPLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Oct 13 2009, 03:25 PM~15345250
> *HERES A VIDEO  :biggrin: 3 LICKS WITH AREAL DOUPLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MUTHA FUCKA SCARED THE WHOLE PARK


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 04:04 PM~15345736
> *THIS MUTHA FUCKA SCARED THE WHOLE PARK
> *


ILL TELL U THIS IT SURE IN DA HELL DIDNT SCARE DA (MALUBLUE) THATS FORSURE!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 13 2009, 04:25 PM~15345902
> *ILL TELL U THIS IT SURE IN DA HELL DIDNT SCARE DA (MALUBLUE) THATS FORSURE!!!!
> *


YOU DUMMIE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 13 2009, 04:25 PM~15345902
> *ILL TELL U THIS IT SURE IN DA HELL DIDNT SCARE DA (MALUBLUE) THATS FORSURE!!!!
> *


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

wheres the black magic killer any vids ?


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Oct 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15346167
> *wheres the black magic killer  any vids ?
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 13 2009, 03:25 PM~15345902
> *ILL TELL U THIS IT SURE IN DA HELL DIDNT SCARE DA (MALUBLUE) THATS FORSURE!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 13 2009, 02:19 PM~15345177
> *i dnt care what any one has to say the west coast was in the house!!!vegas!!!!4sho happy came home with some win's under his belt thats real shit !!!!!d put it down out there to!!!!!!!much love from just dippin c.c fresno CA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   good looking out on helping putting the car on the trailer much love from just.us cc


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Tas Cabron Happy 
:thumbsup:


----------



## crazy compton (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2009, 09:09 PM~15260334
> *pro hopper simply the best!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hell yea ***** pro hopper puts in down fuckkkkas


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 12 2009, 10:47 PM~15339191
> *How High Hydros&Team Allstars broke everybody off
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazy compton_@Oct 13 2009, 05:43 PM~15347410
> *hell yea ***** pro hopper puts in down fuckkkkas
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Oct 13 2009, 10:25 PM~15345250
> *HERES A VIDEO  :biggrin: 3 LICKS WITH AREAL DOUPLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


damm that duece is hott 3 licks back bumper!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 04:58 PM~15346216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ASS CLIP, THE LATEST ON THE HOP GAME


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 13 2009, 07:42 PM~15348199
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ATE-AwBlXg


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 13 2009, 06:42 PM~15348199
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 13 2009, 09:55 PM~15350659
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ATE-AwBlXg
> *


yessir theonly reason it got stuck is cus the homie hit so hard the ground plug came undone :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy compton_@Oct 13 2009, 05:43 PM~15347410
> *hell yea ***** pro hopper puts in down fuckkkkas
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 13 2009, 11:24 PM~15350878
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEWANCHO914 (Feb 19, 2009)

this is a great thred! :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 06:58 PM~15346216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn !!!!! team all stars doin it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

looks like Team All Stars had vegas on lock down!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT FOR PROHOPPER


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 14 2009, 09:19 AM~15352938
> *looks like Team All Stars had vegas on lock down!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

Of course they did that's the way the team does it and it can be done again!!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

it was sum good hop's.. but both garcias customs & black magic put it down... :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 14 2009, 09:09 AM~15353399
> *TTT FOR PROHOPPER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

what kind of springs in the monte?how long they last?


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Oct 4 2009, 01:22 AM~15262040
> *ttt for pro hopper
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 13 2009, 07:42 PM~15348199
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 14 2009, 09:19 AM~15352938
> *looks like Team All Stars had vegas on lock down!
> *


   :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sup holms.. had fun at the hop.. see you guy's on new years.. :h5:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

wut up playas vegas wus the shit que no


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Oct 14 2009, 01:17 PM~15356006
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 14 2009, 06:19 PM~15358759
> *wut up playas vegas wus the shit que no
> *


YES IT WAS BEST SHIT BY Far BIG DOGG


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 05:24 PM~15358815
> *:0  :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


dont trip them fools talking loud and aint even in this hopp game homie


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 05:25 PM~15358836
> *YES IT WAS BEST SHIT BY Far BIG DOGG
> *


the tacos were better im pheening homie


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 14 2009, 06:28 PM~15358884
> *the tacos were better im pheening homie
> *


DAM I HAD TO HIT THAT SPOT TUES AND TODAY BIG DOG SPENCA I HAVE ONE LEFT RIGHT HERE IM FULL!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 05:30 PM~15358906
> *DAM I HAD TO HIT THAT SPOT TUES AND TODAY BIG DOG SPENCA I HAVE ONE LEFT RIGHT HERE IM FULL!!!
> *


you fat marano your a come solo!!!!!! fucken fat ass thats why u have a belly like granpa!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 05:39 PM~15359030
> *you fat marano your a come solo!!!!!!  fucken fat ass thats why u have a belly like granpa!!!!
> *


so wut fat fuck u got a belly under ur chin :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 14 2009, 06:53 PM~15359229
> *so wut fat fuck u got a belly under ur chin  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 14 2009, 05:53 PM~15359229
> *so wut fat fuck u got a belly under ur chin  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2009, 06:16 PM~15359509
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what the fuck you laughing at you fucken piece of shit!!!!!with ur chicahron!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 14 2009, 04:19 PM~15352938
> *looks like Team All Stars had vegas on lock down!
> *


Not all of them we took one.  :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 08:34 PM~15360646
> *Not all of them we took one.   :0
> *


   :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2009, 04:34 AM~15360646
> *Not all of them we took one.   :0
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2009, 05:54 PM~15346824
> *   good looking out on helping putting the car on the trailer much love from just.us cc
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good topic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 14 2009, 10:12 PM~15362143
> *Good topic
> *


X1000000


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2009, 09:22 PM~15362255
> *X1000000
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 15 2009, 03:37 AM~15360710
> *    :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


haters in here. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Theres magic in our trunk.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 06:39 PM~15359030
> *you fat marano your a come solo!!!!!!  fucken fat ass thats why u have a belly like granpa!!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 14 2009, 06:15 PM~15358695
> *sup holms.. had fun at the hop.. see you guy's on new years.. :h5:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 15 2009, 08:25 AM~15364628
> *uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY PERM,I WILL BE IN VEGAS TO HOP THIS SATURDAY.SEE U GUYS SOON


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 15 2009, 09:59 AM~15365305
> *HEY PERM,I WILL BE IN VEGAS TO HOP THIS SATURDAY.SEE U GUYS SOON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 14 2009, 06:19 PM~15358759
> *wut up playas vegas wus the shit que no
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Where's the "Hopper" in Pro Flopper? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2009, 06:48 AM~15364006
> *haters in here. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :angry: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 10:10 AM~15366038
> *Where's the "Hopper" in Pro Flopper?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


wheres the magic in black magic homeboy!! pro hopper dont need a second switch your boy ron is despearte to beat us!! and it didnt happen we were neck and neck and the cutlass wasnt working right ... then he hit the second switch...whos the flopper now!!! :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 12:32 PM~15366253
> *wheres the magic in black magic homeboy!! pro hopper dont need a second switch your boy ron is despearte to beat us!! and it didnt happen we were neck and neck and the cutlass wasnt working right ... then he hit the second switch...whos the flopper now!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Who won?  No need in getting all upset homie. You win some you lose some and Ron won that day.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 10:44 AM~15366350
> *Who won?    No need in getting all upset homie. You win some you lose some and Ron won that day.
> *


ron cant beat me and he knows.. how is little people like me giving him so much competiton and head aches !!!! if i had a second switch but i dont !!! sounds like he got despearte!!!! ron is a cool dude but im not on his nuts like every body on here!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

who got stuck!!! i know i didnt ron has a saying you get stuck you lose and ron got stuck before he hit the second switch!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 12:56 PM~15366477
> *ron cant beat  me and he knows.. how is little people like me giving him so much competiton and head aches !!!! if i had a second switch but i dont !!! sounds like he got despearte!!!! ron is a cool dude but im not on his nuts like every body on here!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I have always said you do quality work and I'm not on ron's nuts by any means, but I also think he does great work! I think the reason why alot of people respect him (On his nuts in your eyes) is because he's not scared to come on here and help out other lowriders and hype his product. I dont ever see Pro-Hopper on here helping people out and giving any advice except for tryin to sell their product. I used to run pro-hopper back in the day and loved it, but they have gone through some changes and have lost alot of respect and quality. I personally took a prohopper piston out of my car and slapped a BMH pump in and seen drastic changes in inches and power! I have tried the gforce pumpheads and blew them on the 3rd or 4th lick. Just not my cup of tea!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 11:03 AM~15366556
> *I have always said you do quality work and I'm not on ron's nuts by any means, but I also think he does great work! I think the reason why alot of people respect him (On his nuts in your eyes) is because he's not scared to come on here and help out other lowriders and hype his product. I dont ever see Pro-Hopper on here helping people out and giving any advice except for tryin to sell their product. I used to run pro-hopper back in the day and loved it, but they have gone through some changes and have lost alot of respect and quality. I personally took a prohopper piston out of my car and slapped a BMH pump in and seen drastic changes in inches and power! I have tried the gforce pumpheads and blew them on the 3rd or 4th lick. Just not my cup of tea!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rant: :rant: :420:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 12:03 PM~15366556
> *I have always said you do quality work and I'm not on ron's nuts by any means, but I also think he does great work! I think the reason why alot of people respect him (On his nuts in your eyes) is because he's not scared to come on here and help out other lowriders and hype his product. I dont ever see Pro-Hopper on here helping people out and giving any advice except for tryin to sell their product. I used to run pro-hopper back in the day and loved it, but they have gone through some changes and have lost alot of respect and quality. I personally took a prohopper piston out of my car and slapped a BMH pump in and seen drastic changes in inches and power! I have tried the gforce pumpheads and blew them on the 3rd or 4th lick. Just not my cup of tea!
> *



well said FULLTIMER


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 01:07 PM~15366603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rant:  :rant:  :420:
> *


Shit you should be happy! It's not your pumps that get you on the bumper its your fabricating 

Pound for Pound Black Magic is better


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 12:16 PM~15366710
> *Shit you should be happy! It's not your pumps that get you on the bumper its your fabricating
> 
> Pound for Pound Black Magic is better
> *


you really a bafune did u even read what u just posted first!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 15 2009, 02:11 PM~15367220
> *you really a bafune did u even read what u just posted first!!!
> *


How you figure. Maybe it didnt come out right, but basically all I'm saying is he's a great fabricator with a shitty product. If you were to put these pumps side by side you would see BMH come out on top!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 01:17 PM~15367271
> *How you figure. Maybe it didnt come out right, but basically all I'm saying is he's a great fabricator with a shitty product. If you were to put these pumps side by side you would see BMH come out on top!!
> *


Ok, you didn't read what you posted again! I'll help you out though. Read both your post again, and read very carefully. When done, you should realize that you are swinging. I even used grammer to help you understand. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 15 2009, 02:22 PM~15367306
> *Ok, you didn't read what you posted again! I'll help you out though. Read both your post again, and read very carefully. When done, you should realize that you are swinging. I even used grammer to help you understand. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Far from swingin homeboy. Respect yes, swingin no!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 01:31 PM~15367374
> *Far from swingin homeboy. Respect yes, swingin no!
> *


YOUR MEMBER ALEX USES PRO HOPPER. SO WHAT ARE U SAYIN


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 15 2009, 02:41 PM~15367471
> *YOUR MEMBER ALEX USES PRO HOPPER. SO WHAT ARE U SAYIN
> *


Has nothing to do with clubs homie. His shit works well because it was built well!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 11:16 AM~15366710
> *Shit you should be happy! It's not your pumps that get you on the bumper its your fabricating
> 
> Pound for Pound Black Magic is better
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 01:47 PM~15367527
> *Has nothing to do with clubs homie. His shit works well because it was built well!
> *


THANX FOR MAKING NO DAM SENCE IN ANY OF YOUR POST!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 02:19 PM~15367870
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: POUND FOR POUND PRO HOPPER IS THE BEST


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 15 2009, 03:10 PM~15369182
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin: POUND FOR POUND PRO HOPPER IS THE BEST
> *


 :0 :0 :0  now take that 2 the bank


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2009, 06:11 AM~15364084
> *Theres magic in our trunk.
> 
> 
> ...




I SEE NO MAGIC HAPPENING IN HERE... :dunno: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 12:47 PM~15367527
> *Has nothing to do with clubs homie. His shit works well because it was built well!
> *




WELL BUILT... HERE'S A BREAK DOWN OF THAT... PRO HOPPER PARTS AND GARCIA CUSTOMS INSTALLATION = BACK BUMPER BANGIN!! NO MAGIC NEEDED.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 15 2009, 04:23 PM~15369928
> *:0  :0  :0   now take that 2 the bank
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 01:17 PM~15367271
> *How you figure. Maybe it didnt come out right, but basically all I'm saying is he's a great fabricator with a shitty product. If you were to put these pumps side by side you would see BMH come out on top!!
> *


SIZE=14]PROHOPPER SHITS ALL OVER BMH THATS THATS REAL SHIT!!!![/SIZE][


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 07:24 PM~15372244
> *SIZE=14]PROHOPPER SHITS ALL OVER BMH THATS THATS REAL SHIT!!!![/SIZE][
> *


ill buy that for a dollar!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 07:24 PM~15372244
> *SIZE=14]PROHOPPER SHITS ALL OVER BMH THATS THATS REAL SHIT!!!![/SIZE][
> *


i know their litter box wus full of that this weekend


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2009, 08:31 PM~15372358
> *i know their litter box wus full of that this weekend
> *


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 01:17 PM~15367271
> *How you figure. Maybe it didnt come out right, but basically all I'm saying is he's a great fabricator with a shitty product. If you were to put these pumps side by side you would see BMH come out on top!!
> *


U keep thinking that homeboy do ur homework first then talk don't be mad because their the only ones that let u hang on their nust !!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 01:17 PM~15367271
> *How you figure. Maybe it didnt come out right, but basically all I'm saying is he's a great fabricator with a shitty product. If you were to put these pumps side by side you would see BMH come out on top!!
> *


U keep thinking that homeboy do ur homework first then talk don't be mad because their the only ones that let u hang on their nust !!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 01:47 PM~15367527
> *Has nothing to do with clubs homie. His shit works well because it was built well!
> *


Dam homeboy ur confused !!! And yes it was built well westcoast built team pro hopper. Saco motors fuck the rest now come and buy the best PRO HOPPER. Big ups to the all stars stil crushing dreams!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 15 2009, 11:29 PM~15374325
> *Dam homeboy ur confused !!! And yes it was built well westcoast built team pro hopper.  Saco motors fuck the rest now come and buy the best PRO HOPPER.  Big ups to the all stars stil crushing dreams!!!!!!!!
> *


DAAAAAMMMMMMMM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 16 2009, 12:19 AM~15374258
> *U keep thinking that homeboy do ur homework first then talk don't be mad because their the only ones that let u hang on their nust !!!!!!
> *


I'm sorry where's your car? Are you the local cheerleader?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15376014
> *I'm sorry where's your car? Are you the local cheerleader?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 16 2009, 07:57 AM~15376014
> *I'm sorry where's your car? Are you the local cheerleader?
> *


Come over and find out call me a cheerleader I build this mutha fuckas all day long homeboy as a matter a fact why don't u go ask serafin 818 riders Goodtimes who built that monte or my boy trouble who is the one that works on his cars and does his frames they my boys hit them up till then go back and hang on them nuts u really aint doing nothing LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 16 2009, 09:29 AM~15377493
> *Come over and find out call me a cheerleader I build this mutha fuckas all day long homeboy as a matter a fact why don't u go ask serafin 818 riders Goodtimes who built that monte or my boy trouble who is the one that works on his cars and does his frames they my boys hit them up till then go back and hang on them nuts u really aint doing nothing LMAO!!!!!!!
> *


ooo :0 sup homie dont waste ur time on fools doing baby inches homie :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 15 2009, 09:36 AM~15365710
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: sup homie where were u on monday the park was crackin seen ur homies from fresno reppin


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2009, 05:50 PM~15381637
> *ooo  :0  sup homie dont waste ur time on fools doing baby inches homie :0
> *


Wut up big dog just having some fun looking at what this foo is typing !!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 16 2009, 06:19 PM~15381831
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wassup homies.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 16 2009, 07:57 AM~15376014
> *I'm sorry where's your car? Are you the local cheerleader?
> *


 :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

stick wit da' best !


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 17 2009, 06:19 AM~15385824
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:green\'>
THIS PICTURE LOOKS BETTER!!!! AND THE PRODUCT WORKS BETTER TOO.. : 
























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

I will post the vids i took soon, as we just got home, both teams took wins but blackmagic was for sure on top :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* how can u guys sit and argue over which product is better? Don't you realize its the same exact parts bought from the same exact asian importers just with different logos engraved in em?


It boils back to the install and the weight. Watching you guys fight over the same shit is rediculous. But I like the vids ! *


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 04:45 PM~15386334
> * how can u guys sit and argue over which product is better? Don't you realize its the same exact parts bought from the same exact asian importers just with different logos engraved in em?
> It boils back to the install and the weight. Watching you guys fight over the same shit is rediculous. But I like the vids !
> *



yeah OK you know so much dont you :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 17 2009, 10:05 AM~15386436
> *yeah OK you know so much dont you :uh:
> *


HE ACTUALLY IS RIGHT AND REMEMBER IM NOT ON EITHER SIDE I USE MIX MATCH SHIT ...LOL....MY CAR HAS 1 REDS 1 HHH PUMP JUST TO PROVE MY POINT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

not 100% right tho angel maybe the only thing the same is the material its all made out of and the shape


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You know some companys out there are making their blocks in the us and in house so not all of it is china shit and some blocks are different . Same with cylinders being made in the us made from different material . Dont listen to what everyone says check into for yourself,visit shops ask questions, check into their product


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 10:45 AM~15386334
> * how can u guys sit and argue over which product is better? Don't you realize its the same exact parts bought from the same exact asian importers just with different logos engraved in em?
> It boils back to the install and the weight. Watching you guys fight over the same shit is rediculous. But I like the vids !
> *


Especially pro hopper lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 17 2009, 10:41 AM~15386677
> *Especially pro hopper lol
> *


AREYOU SURE? YOU ARE FROM WASHIFAS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 11:48 AM~15386698
> *AREYOU SURE? YOU ARE FROM WASHIFAS
> *


Well the machining on my last prohopper setup was terrible china tolerances. And yes im from Spokangeles, Washifas lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 17 2009, 10:56 AM~15386732
> *Well the machining on my last prohopper setup was terrible china tolerances. And yes im from Spokangeles, Washifas lol
> *


SERIO??????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:11 PM~15386793
> *SERIO??????
> *


Serio is a middle age balding white guy lol


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 17 2009, 10:40 AM~15386668
> *You know some companys out there are making their blocks in the us and in house so not all of it is china shit and some blocks are different . Same with cylinders being made in the us made from different material . Dont listen to what everyone says check into for yourself,visit shops ask questions, check into their product
> *



* give us an example, company name,.... *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 17 2009, 10:17 AM~15386535
> *not 100% right tho angel maybe the only thing the same is the material its all made out of and the shape
> *




* hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 10:46 AM~15401648
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 17 2009, 09:40 AM~15386668
> *You know some companys out there are making their blocks in the us and in house so not all of it is china shit and some blocks are different . Same with cylinders being made in the us made from different material . Dont listen to what everyone says check into for yourself,visit shops ask questions, check into their product
> *



X1000


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 08:45 AM~15386334
> * how can u guys sit and argue over which product is better? Don't you realize its the same exact parts bought from the same exact asian importers just with different logos engraved in em?
> It boils back to the install and the weight. Watching you guys fight over the same shit is rediculous. But I like the vids !
> *


*I WOULDN'T BE TO SURE ABOUT THAT!!

Our machinest doesn't look asian at all, I am positive he's mexican!!!! You should know that!! 

God knows alot of the stuff is the same Delta Dumps, Italians, Marzocchi, Rockford, Motors, I guess I could go on but you know what I am getting at!!! 

SOME OF US HAVE QUALITY MACHINED PARTS!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 12:12 PM~15401918
> *I WOULDN'T BE TO SURE ABOUT THAT!!
> 
> Our machinest doesn't look asian at all, I am positive he's mexican!!!! You should know that!!
> ...


YOU SURE DO IF THERE MEXICAN MADE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 17 2009, 05:21 AM~15385579
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I've seen in person some machine work from BMH. But yeah there are some stuffs that are bought from the same guys but then everyone has to realize its also how the car is made and who put it together. Every car is different.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:17 PM~15401958
> *YOU SURE DO IF THERE MEXICAN MADE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X62
a huevo


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:tears: :rant: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 08:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: What up happy :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 21 2009, 03:43 PM~15426297
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  What up happy  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: was up...


----------



## LUXTACY (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 05:19 PM~15426710
> *:biggrin: was up...
> *


pro flopper sucks ass!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Oct 23 2009, 10:39 AM~15445832
> *pro flopper sucks ass!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Oct 23 2009, 12:39 PM~15445832
> *pro flopper sucks ass!!!!!! :angry:
> *



:nono: :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Oct 23 2009, 11:39 AM~15445832
> *pro flopper sucks ass!!!!!! :angry:
> *


I THINK THIS GUY SUCKS BIG ASS!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 23 2009, 08:43 PM~15451238
> *I THINK THIS GUY SUCKS BIG ASS!!!!
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LUXTACY (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15452038
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: fuck pro flopper :uh: :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15260225
> *PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...


fix that garage door


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 24 2009, 01:44 AM~15452646
> *fix that garage door
> *


its all good my cars i build that come the that small pint size milkk carton looking garage will break you off anytime :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXTACY_@Oct 24 2009, 01:39 AM~15452643
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: fuck pro flopper :uh:  :uh:
> *


do somthing about it!!! :uh: :uh: pull up lets hop!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 just keep on hating when u stop is when i got to worry


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 24 2009, 12:37 PM~15454640
> *its all good my cars i build that come the that small pint size milkk carton looking  garage will break you off anytime  :0  :0  :0
> *


i would hope you can break me off anytime i aint got anything lifted


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 24 2009, 08:07 PM~15457398
> *i would hope you can break me off anytime i aint got anything lifted
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2009, 01:14 AM~15458727
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I SEE YOU CHIPPER......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 25 2009, 10:21 AM~15460799
> *I SEE YOU CHIPPER......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i heard you were chipping yesturday!!!! or was that todd!!!! :0 :0 :0 wth your guys triple pumps!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

who took it????? yesturday?????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2009, 12:28 PM~15460838
> *who took it????? yesturday?????
> *


THEY SAID IT WAS A DRAW BUT EVERYONE SEEN......


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 25 2009, 10:30 AM~15460862
> *THEY SAID IT WAS A DRAW BUT EVERYONE SEEN......
> *


what did you guys hit!!!!! was todd crying again! :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2009, 12:28 PM~15460838
> *who took it????? yesturday?????
> *


WE HIT THE BUMPER N TWO HITS AND STOOD THERE 5 OR6 TIMES...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP TONE!


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

was up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Oct 25 2009, 12:43 PM~15460970
> *was up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAITEN FOR SOMEONE TO TALK SOME SHIT!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

call pink lips he love to do that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Oct 25 2009, 12:52 PM~15461037
> *call pink lips he love to do that  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

so was going on today rallys lets get some hops lined up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 25 2009, 04:21 PM~15461946
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WHAT UP PERM............


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 25 2009, 11:56 PM~15466297
> *WHAT UP PERM............
> *


wut's crack'n homie.. herd it went down.. wish i was there to see it for myself


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 26 2009, 04:54 PM~15473673
> *wut's crack'n homie.. herd it went down.. wish i was there to see it for myself
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

black magic killer will kill!!!!! ( so full of lead... u be gettin led poisoning just standing near it!! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 26 2009, 05:55 PM~15474490
> *black magic killer will kill!!!!!              ( so full of lead... u be gettin led poisoning just standing near it!! :biggrin:
> *


no lead all solid bars!!!! get it straight


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2009, 12:01 AM~15477975
> *no lead all solid bars!!!! get it straight
> *


That's what's up...I like that come back keeping It real as can be.


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 26 2009, 06:55 PM~15474490
> *black magic killer will kill!!!!!              ( so full of lead... u be gettin led poisoning just standing near it!! :biggrin:
> *


What's it to u lead or no lead its still breaking this fools off so don't trip go back to off topic!!!!!!!!!lol!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

any pic's


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 26 2009, 05:55 PM~15474490
> *black magic killer will kill!!!!!              ( so full of lead... u be gettin led poisoning just standing near it!! :biggrin:
> *




^^^I LOVE THE HATERS.... ALL BARK NO BITE!!! BUNCH OF CHEERLEADERS :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no weight no inches;;;who said it???


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

weight what r u guys talken bout


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 27 2009, 07:51 AM~15480114
> *weight what r u guys talken bout
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2009, 12:32 PM~15481558
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Oct 27 2009, 11:32 AM~15481558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who u gona serve next?????????????</span>


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 27 2009, 02:24 PM~15483010
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????N O B O D Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 27 2009, 03:51 PM~15483245
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????N O  B O D Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15483245
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????N O  B O D Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 27 2009, 02:51 PM~15483245
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????N O  B O D Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 
:0 :0 
:0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 27 2009, 02:51 PM~15483245
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLAHBLAH SMALL WORDS FROM A BIG PUSSY!!!! GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE THIS TOPIC
> IS FOR BIG BOYZ NOT BIG SNITCHES .... CHRISTOPHER MALLERIE...NEXT TIME I SEE YOU WE'LL SEE WHATS REALLY CRACKING..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 27 2009, 02:51 PM~15483245
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????N O  B O D Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 05:05 PM~15484590
> *BLAHBLAH  SMALL WORDS FROM A BIG PUSSY!!!! GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE THIS TOPIC
> IS FOR BIG BOYZ NOT BIG SNITCHES .... CHRISTOPHER MALLERIE...NEXT TIME I SEE YOU WE'LL SEE WHATS REALLY CRACKING..
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 06:05 PM~15484590
> *BLAHBLAH  SMALL WORDS FROM A BIG PUSSY!!!! GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE THIS TOPIC
> IS FOR BIG BOYZ NOT BIG SNITCHES .... CHRISTOPHER MALLERIE...NEXT TIME I SEE YOU WE'LL SEE WHATS REALLY CRACKING..
> *


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

was up perm :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Oct 27 2009, 05:44 PM~15485042
> *was up perm  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: sup lil homie


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Oct 27 2009, 06:44 PM~15485042
> *was up perm  :biggrin:
> *


PINK LIPS SAID HE GONNA COME DOWN HERE AND BUST UR ASS!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 27 2009, 06:02 PM~15485264
> *PINK LIPS SAID HE GONNA COME DOWN HERE AND BUST UR ASS!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 04:05 PM~15484590
> *BLAHBLAH  SMALL WORDS FROM A BIG PUSSY!!!! GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE THIS TOPIC
> IS FOR BIG BOYZ NOT BIG SNITCHES .... CHRISTOPHER MALLERIE...NEXT TIME I SEE YOU WE'LL SEE WHATS REALLY CRACKING..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 27 2009, 02:24 PM~15483010
> *HES GOING TO SERV THIS NUTS !!!!</span>*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 05:05 PM~15484590
> *BLAHBLAH  SMALL WORDS FROM A BIG PUSSY!!!! GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE THIS TOPIC
> IS FOR BIG BOYZ NOT BIG SNITCHES .... CHRISTOPHER MALLERIE...NEXT TIME I SEE YOU WE'LL SEE WHATS REALLY CRACKING..
> *


 :0 SHIT SOUNDS TO ME U BETTER GET OUT OF THIS GAME KID IF U KNOW WHATS GOOD FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 06:05 PM~15484590
> *BLAHBLAH  SMALL WORDS FROM A BIG PUSSY!!!! GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE THIS TOPIC
> IS FOR BIG BOYZ NOT BIG SNITCHES .... CHRISTOPHER MALLERIE...NEXT TIME I SEE YOU WE'LL SEE WHATS REALLY CRACKING..
> *


Look the beave said pussy :biggrin: And you spelled his last name like a gurl


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 27 2009, 10:30 PM~15488846
> *Look the beave said pussy :biggrin: And you spelled his last name like a gurl
> *


BUT IM A BEAVER NOT.. A PUSSY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 09:36 PM~15488898
> *BUT IM A BEAVER NOT.. A PUSSY... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes you are a beaver!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2009, 10:41 PM~15488940
> *yes you are a beaver!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DO YA NEED HELP ANGEL??;;;;;;;ELCO'S IN DA HOUSE</span>


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 29 2009, 06:00 PM~15507942
> *:0
> *


----------

